# Nike Vapen Boots



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone has any hands on time, or maybe I should say feets on time with Nike Vapen boots? Found a good deal on a pair and was thinking of trying them out. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## dcourt (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey, I picked some up at the beginning of last year and I personally really like them, they give a good feel and are pretty comfy. No complaints from me. And they do look amazing! Hope this helps.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got a pair and love 'em and I think most that have wore Nike would say the same. If it's a good deal, I'd buy them. Do you prefer traditional lace over BOA? Nike is about to drop some single and double BOA boots this fall/winter and I'm definitely getting a pair to try out. Vapen BOAs at that...


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Punkwest said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has any hands on time, or maybe I should say feets on time with Nike Vapen boots? Found a good deal on a pair and was thinking of trying them out. Any info would be appreciated


most comfortable boot ever it really holds in your in heal and did i say it was comfortable? haha


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I ended up snapping a pair up I have walked around a bit. Can't wait till November so I can try them out!! 4 month countdown has begun


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My buddy loves his for true all mountain use and has never complained about anything with responsiveness despite the softer flex rating nor weight despite being their entry level boot. Keep in mind it is for narrow feet though.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere yet? i know Nike outlets have em, but because I'm in Phx the ones here arn't carrying them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere yet? i know Nike outlets have em, but because I'm in Phx the ones here arn't carrying them.


Do you have any ski/snowboard shops near you? They possibly have last year models for a good price. If not there are some good deals online.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Do you have any ski/snowboard shops near you? They possibly have last year models for a good price. If not there are some good deals online.


There is one local shop that has 3 stores but they don't carry Nike. It's kind of annoying. For a top 10 city population wise, our snowsports selection is so so.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> There is one local shop that has 3 stores but they don't carry Nike. It's kind of annoying. For a top 10 city population wise, our snowsports selection is so so.


Have you tried on a Nike snowboard boot? I have the Zoom Ites and I'm about to order the 14 Vapens. I think they are for normal to narrow feet. Is you're foot wide?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Nah I'm normal to be honest. Super average maybe slightly narrow. I'm a 11-11.5 in Burtons.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok. Well if your willing to take the gamble. eBay has some good deals on vapens. That's where I got my Zooms


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Ok. Well if your willing to take the gamble. eBay has some good deals on vapens. That's where I got my Zooms


Yeah I might take a shot. I've got a question for anyone really: I'm a size 11 in my old Burton Imperials but really I'd like my boots to pack out a bit more but I can probably fix that by inserts because my arches stretch my foot our alot (they flatten super easy). How do Nike's fit? I feel like I almost need a 10.5 in Nike's because I hear they pack WAYYYY out. Any input here?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Yeah I might take a shot. I've got a question for anyone really: I'm a size 11 in my old Burton Imperials but really I'd like my boots to pack out a bit more but I can probably fix that by inserts because my arches stretch my foot our alot (they flatten super easy). How do Nike's fit? I feel like I almost need a 10.5 in Nike's because I hear they pack WAYYYY out. Any input here?


The best advice is to get into a shop and try some Vapens on instead of guessing. If you can't get into a shop, buy a few pairs and send back what doesn't fit. Vapens have a decent amount of flex and mine packed out pretty quick since I rode a decent amount this past season. Dont make the mistake of buying something without knowing you won't have any issues. Especially with changing to a different brand and flex. Average pack out is about a 1/2 size or smaller, obviously depending on the brand from what I hear. Buying different soles made a difference for me as far as comfort.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> The best advice is to get into a shop and try some Vapens on instead of guessing. If you can't get into a shop, buy a few pairs and send back what doesn't fit. Vapens have a decent amount of flex and mine packed out pretty quick since I rode a decent amount this past season. Dont make the mistake of buying something without knowing you won't have any issues. Especially with changing to a different brand and flex. Average pack out is about a 1/2 size or smaller, obviously depending on the brand from what I hear. Buying different soles made a difference for me as far as comfort.


As I've detailed before, I can't try it on anywhere. The only place locally that carried Nike boots no longer carries them. So since I'm probably going to ebay a pair I need to best estimate my shit. They also are odd in that they only do whole sizes, and the liners vary. So my understanding is that a 10 is going to pack out more because the boot is built larger.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> As I've detailed before, I can't try it on anywhere. The only place locally that carried Nike boots no longer carries them. *So since I'm probably going to ebay a pair I need to best estimate my shit.* They also are odd in that they only do whole sizes, and the liners vary. So my understanding is that a 10 is going to pack out more because the boot is built larger.


lol @ you.

Estimating your size? Never going to find a boot that fits properly using that method. If you can't try on a pair of Nikes, either wait til you can or go with a different brand that you can actually physically try on. Is the Swoosh that alluring to you?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> As I've detailed before, I can't try it on anywhere. The only place locally that carried Nike boots no longer carries them. So since I'm probably going to ebay a pair I need to best estimate my shit. They also are odd in that they only do whole sizes, and the liners vary. So my understanding is that a 10 is going to pack out more because the boot is built larger.


I hope your estimation skills are on par or find an ebayer that accepts returns...


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> lol @ you.
> 
> Estimating your size? Never going to find a boot that fits properly using that method. If you can't try on a pair of Nikes, either wait til you can or go with a different brand that you can actually physically try on. Is the Swoosh that alluring to you?


I've got other boots, and to get a better idea? Yeah it's worth 130 bucks. Worst case I'll buy em, they don't fit and I'll sell them here. Nike shit sells well. Not stressed over it.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> I hope your estimation skills are on par or find an ebayer that accepts returns...


Considering I've owned 10 pairs of boots or so I can figure out my size relatively easily and if I don't, time to put em back on ebay. Like I said, worst case I'm out like 20-30 bucks in the difference between costs.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If your like me and don't have the opportunity to demo tons of equipment. We buy a ton of gear on sale and get personal experience with it and flip it if we don't like it. There's more then one way to learn and do things but some people are close minded.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I wear a size 12.5 shoe. Since Nike goes from 12 to 13 I went with a pair of size 13 ZF1 last year. They packed out more than I thought and I should have went with the 12. By the end of the season I was suffering from heel lift no matter how tight I tried making the boot.

I'll either be getting the single boa Vapen this season or the x2 boa ZF1 this year and will definitely be going with the size 12.

Does that help?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> If your like me and don't have the opportunity to demo tons of equipment. We buy a ton of gear on sale and get personal experience with it and flip it if we don't like it. There's more then one way to learn and do things but some people are close minded.


Probably what I'll wind up doing, thanks.


----------

